# This helps me a lot...



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

I think if there's anything that can help people who suffer from DP/DR or any mental illness for that matter, it would be something to passionately care about. The best things would be a hobby or talent that you actually want to do and can be refined and practiced over an entire lifetime. That way, when you find DP/DR or anxiety or stress are getting too over bearing, rather than sit and wallow in dark thoughts about going insane, you can come back to the moment and practice your hobby.

For example, after having DP/DR for 4 months I went out and bought a drum kit. I knew I had to do something when there was nothing to do, so I asked myself; "If there was anything I would actually WANT to do in this lifetime before I die, something I would actual enjoy putting effort and practice into, what would it be?" Turns out I have always wanted to be a great drummer. I have practiced everyday and just started a band with two of my friends who are great musicians. I'm getting a lot out of this. Anytime I want I can go practice and I almost always feel better afterwards. It's also great because I can watch myself progress and it begins to give me a feeling of accomplishment. I get excited when I sit down and play on my kit because I know every time I'm getting better and I know it's a tool I will have for as long as I want. My drum kit is always there for tough times when I'm feeling confused or on the edge of complete insanity.

Other things that could be good for people may be any other type of instrument. Maybe carpentry, drawing, writing, painting, film, dance, learning about new things, acting, knitting, learning about cars, road biking, cooking and baking. I mean these are cliche things but the list goes on. If you have no direction in your life, find your direction! Ask yourself deeply "if there's anything I'd want to do, what would it be?" Now DO IT! These things are also great because they connect us with other people and give us something to share about ourselves. It's important to choose something that can be accessed at anytime, either alone or with others, and is something challenging that can serve as a small light of joy that can last a lifetime.

I mean maybe everyone else has already thought of this but I figured it wouldn't hurt to post.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

I can certainly get behind this. But what if you don't know what you want?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bought an acoustic guitar, maybe it will help me get out of some of this mess.


----------



## Edis (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree just baught a load of remote control stuff brilliant i really enjoy it
Baught a helicopter and i came in to reality when i concentrated on flying it
My new venture is a remote control plane which i built last night and i didn,t realise
I had dpd.

All this stuff from a 37 old man who is still very much a kid


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

SSJ3Lotokun said:


> I can certainly get behind this. But what if you don't know what you want?


This is the toughest part I guess. You just have to choose something that you know that you may actually enjoy. Something that takes away from stress and adds to your overall enjoyment of being alive. If you really have no idea, a trail and error thing couldn't hurt. I mean, in the process of trying new things, even if it takes a while, at least your spending time doing things and going in some positive direction.

There must be at least a couple things that everyone wants to learn or do but never took the time to give it a shot. I think almost everyone is born with a few inherent desires, you just gotta find them. Try writing down a list of things and then maybe choosing the one on the list that sounds that best. If you are okay financially, drawing or art classes could be nice (though scary for those with social anxiety) but I think that's also the point. Such things get us back into the world and give us a chance to surprise ourselves.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

opie37060 said:


> I just bought an acoustic guitar, maybe it will help me get out of some of this mess.


That's awesome man! write some songs. I don't know if you like making fires or not but acoustic guitars are so good for fires out in the woods. Great choice.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

InfiniteDivine said:


> I don't know if you like making fires or not but acoustic guitars are so good for fires out in the woods. Great choice.


The way I first read that sentence I thought you were telling him to burn his guitar.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

SSJ: don't know what you want to do? You gotta try out different things


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

If you do not feel what you would like to do, why not choose which kind of person you would like to BE?

At the moment, I have sth. to do that I like, but if I lost interest, I would act the same way. E.g.: I'd love to be a philosophical person...so if I felt bored, I would read philosophical, no matter if I feel that I like it or not


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> If you do not feel what you would like to do, why not choose which kind of person you would like to BE?


That's the difficult part. Never really had anything resembling a "sense of self" or "self identity" despite various attempts to find such. Apparently there is somebody there, because other people talk about him, tell me things they like and dislike about him, but I don't really identify with any of it as myself. The "self" is formless, genderless, and largely just an observer.


----------

